# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Διαγωνισμος φωνης για σπινους (Fringilla coelebs).

## οδυσσέας

περισσοτερα για τον διαγωνισμο θα δειτε εδω http://www.avibo.be/home.php








*αφιερωμενο στο φιλο Χαρη (xarhs) που του αρεσουν πολυ.

----------


## orion

Φοβερό!!! ευχαριστούμε πατρίδα  :winky:

----------


## vag21

ευχαριστουμε κωστα.
αν ξερεις να μας πει και δυο λογια παραπανω.

----------


## xarhs

κωστα σε ευχαριστω για το αφιερωμα.......................!!!!!!!!
δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις αυτος ο ηχος τι μου θυμιζει και τι αναμνησεις εχω!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

με λιγα λογια αυτος ο διαγωνισμος ειναι, ποσες φορες θα κελαιδησει ο σπινος μεσα σε μια ωρα. 

*τα βιντεο τα εβαλα απλα για να ξερουμε τι γινεται και στις αλλες χωρες. ολα τα αλλα με βρισκουν αντιθετο.

----------

